# strange pooping preference



## jmdgls (Nov 5, 2010)

Our havanese has a strange preference for where he poops. For some reason he will only settle on a place to poop if he can push his chest up against something. When we first got him, there were times he would practically crawl on top of small bushes.

Has anyone else experienced this?


Thanks!
//john


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome John, that is different. Can't say I've heard of it. Probably learned at a young age. How long have you had him.? Does he try to do this on walks too? Was he housetrained at all when you got him?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

lol! The visual images I am getting! Is it possible for you to contact his previous owner and ask?

Maybe his siblings and he played "King of the Litterbox". In order to watch for possible siege attempts, he would lean against the side of the box for a good vantage point. ? sorry.... that was silly. 

Jack likes to hide behind something when he goes. He seems to be insulted if he catches me watching.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

THat is odd, hmm.... My girl turns around about 10 times before she stops to poop. They have odd habits huh?


----------



## jmdgls (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks for all the replies! i guess there's really no method to his madness. he's only 7months old right now. he doesnt do it when we're out walking though-- he just stops in the middle of the sidewalk and let's one drop. only at home is he picky. in fact, a few times recently i found him ready to go, only to have him suddenly change his mind and go somewhere else (i'm not talking about sniffing around-- he actually squats, gets ready to go, and then suddenly just stands up and goes somewhere else)

oh well. here's to more funny moments


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's fine , so long as he doesn't become too anxious about it. You might want to try rewarding performances where he goes quick .


----------

